# Dedications written in used books (1 Viewer)



## escorial

I like buying used books which have things written inside..
Makes me wonder how they ended up in used book stores..


----------



## sas

escorial said:


> I like buying used books which have things written inside..
> Makes me wonder how they ended up in used book stores..
> View attachment 20795View attachment 20796View attachment 20798




So glad you said you like those books. Me, too. Probably because I write inside mine; or, make a notation of some kind....exclamation point; smiley face; frown; or, write a note to my granddaughters about what I think, just in case they find it. I know the book will probably end up tossed into a garage sale they hold,unopened.


----------



## escorial

I was talking to the guy who owns the bookshop today an he often goes to places where people want to sell a lifetime of books after the collector died..sum a few books an others stacked high and wide...sad in away but the book lives on...a bit corney but I luv to read them...to me there artworks and I would like to cut them out an make a piece of art but I just can't do it...


----------



## sas

escorial said:


> I was talking to the guy who owns the bookshop today an he often goes to places where people want to sell a lifetime of books after the collector died..sum a few books an others stacked high and wide...sad in away but the book lives on...a bit corney but I luv to read them...to me there artworks and I would like to cut them out an make a piece of art but I just can't do it...



You want to cut out what's written in books & make an artistic piece?  I really like that idea.


----------



## escorial

Yeah...just paste them on a board an frame it...


----------



## sas

escorial said:


> Yeah...just paste them on a board an frame it...



Those words are much like graffiti. Maybe you can paint an appropriate background for them. Hmmmm.


----------



## escorial




----------



## -xXx-

if you have a digital photo,
you can print on many materials.
or
you can import the images,
and create any kind of composition
you want.
remember those mosaics of photos
that made a larger image?
you could totally do that, esc!


----------



## escorial

Im putting all the books  with written dedications on a separate shelf and hopefully I will come across a book I once owned in a used bookstore an the shelf or pile will be complete


----------



## escorial

Bought this for a quid in a brick brac shop..from 1971 an close to were I was brought up..so I'm gonna put a stamp an send it back...they might be dead or not


----------



## escorial

Left my message at new Lennon Yoko exhibit....


----------



## SilverMoon

Like your stamp at the exhibit.

A curious signature from one of my secondhand books: Hawthorn's " House of Green Gables" . No connection I could find related to its publishing. Very well just might be the owner's elegant signature w/ crow quill pen


----------



## escorial

luv u silver


----------



## TuesdayEve

What a great idea, I never thought of sending it back.


----------



## TuesdayEve

The signature is art. Calligraphy is one of my favorite
artforms. I’m especially facinated with Arabic. The lines
are so fluid and graceful.


----------



## escorial

luv u TE


----------



## SilverMoon

escorial said:


> luv u silver



Haven't heard that in a long time, esc. Thank you!



TuesdayEve said:


> The signature is art. Calligraphy is one of my favorite
> artforms. I’m especially facinated with Arabic. The lines
> are so fluid and graceful.



I'm right there with you, Tues. It certainly is an art. Ah, writing in general seems to be a dying art. It seems I only write out bills these days.

And congratulations! A new Forum Moderator. Now, you know what I've always wondered goes on behind that curious curtain. Very happy for you~


----------



## escorial

Bought a few with address I can post back..one is 1965 an the other 1980 I think


----------



## TuesdayEve

Love the castle, it looks one I saw while watching the 
royal carriage ride after the wedding Saturday morning.
Looking forward to taking castle tours throughout 
Ireland, Scottland, England and Whales one day.


----------



## escorial

Don't forget the castles in the sky TE..


----------



## escorial

Few more to send back


----------



## escorial




----------



## escorial

Just read the back of the gpo tower an the address looked familiar to one I bought a few weeks back...an there addressed to the same place..what are the odds of that...


----------



## TuesdayEve

Same address, pretty amazing...I can’t make out all of the
correspondence, anything interesting? Those don't look
like dairy cows, they look like young bulls.
Where’s the valley?


----------



## escorial

I wrote a dedication in a book an put it back on the shelf.. hopefully in a few years I will find it in a used bookstore.


----------



## BlondeAverageReader

escorial said:


> Just read the back of the gpo tower an the address looked familiar to one I bought a few weeks back...an there addressed to the same place..what are the odds of that...
> View attachment 22065View attachment 22066



My that takes me back, we had lunch at the top of the GPO tower in 1970.
Sadly the threat of terrorist bombing put an end to the restaurant with its amazing panoramic views.


----------



## escorial

Just 2 more


----------



## escorial

Dedicated to TE..so cool


----------



## escorial

Dedicated to TE..so cool



My induldange


----------



## TuesdayEve

Love the collage, nice.
Howard’s message to Grandma is great too....
a galloping donkey!
Also, I’m interested in the tiled background and the
little triangle details. Tiled buildings or tile on buildings 
are one of my favorite styles in architecture. We have 
alot in Chicago.


----------



## escorial




----------

